# Small room sub help....



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've updated my audio end all but sub. IMO, it's the weakest link in my chain.
I have a Sony SA-WM40 that's 7-8 years old. Got it for $79, so I've got my money's worth. It doesn't do a terrible job - decent rumble actually. It's just that I tend to push it more now that it's in a "dedicated" room. (Moved sysytem from family room to small bedroom to be off adjoining neighbor wall in TH complex.) SPL gets outta hand in here quick, but even when moderate levels, I notice the chuffing more & bottoming out. Now, I just recently did the poly fill mod (can't believe I didn't try this before)
and it mad a noticeable improvement. Actually pretty satisfactory in here. Plus, I''m in the process of doing some traps. But, well, I just know I can do better. And wanna move the sub to the bedroom the old system is in. Looking to spend $300 *TOPS* so, considering X-ls XPlossive (when it comes online) or Acoustech H100.
Any suggestions????

HK AVR240, 3 XLS across the front, JBL Balcony rears....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Until the Xplosive comes out, you're dealing with an unknown, so it's really a toss up. If you want to buy soon, the BIC is certainly not a bad choice. However, if you can wait, you'll know for sure which one would be the better choice.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My room is 9 x 18 x 8 and I have two subs :bigsmile: ... Velodyne VRP1000 (VRP 1200 is $270 here at the shack electronic store); you can see the specifications here http://velodyne.com/products/specs/vrp.html paired with Infinity TSS750 ($330 at the shack store) .... and I'm happy with them. :yes::yes::yes:

I can use either and get good bass, but because I'm becoming a bass addict :whistling: .. I use one in the front and the other inside the riser :bigsmile: ... and to top thing off I added a buttkicker to each row of seats :yay::yay::yay:


----------

